# Cable beats satellite again



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/s...04/0002195126&EDATE=THU+Jun+17+2004,+09:31+AM
you just cant make this stuff up!!!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh why are you even bashing DBS you troll \


can the People that run this site Block out the guest Thing make these people register


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm not..I just find this concept completely rediculous


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

If you have to resort to online dating.......well I'll leave the rest to everyone else......cough(loser)cough.....


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

This thread is a good argument for not allowing guests to post.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

88fan said:


> If you have to resort to online dating.......well I'll leave the rest to everyone else......cough(loser)cough.....


I agree


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

online dating is not neccisarily something for the desparate. I met my wife on an online matching service. Best thing I ever did. Neither of us are hideous, we both just hate bars and had no other place to meet people.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I guess this article can also show that cable can't compete with satellite when it comes to programming, technology, etc., so they have to try to hook people up just to get customers. I'll stick with the dish.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

how pathetic now you can find a date from your couch using your remote


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

pez2002 said:


> Oh why are you even bashing DBS you troll \
> 
> can the People that run this site Block out the guest Thing make these people register


I don't think what he posted was all that bad. Yes, the title of the thread is troll like behavior but I've seen worse.

To Unlucky, I've seen you post several times now as a guest. Why don't you just register? It's very easy. 

BTW Pez, congrats on your upcoming purchase of XM. You will love it!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Will they be changing the name to PimpCast?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unlucky has been around for a while. His posts are usually innocuous and since he seems to have such an interest in satellite tv, like Chris, I'm not sure why he doesn't just go ahead and register. I also don't kow why his pro-cable posts upset some of you so much. 

It's not like he's questioning your manhood, or is it? 

So then, what some of you are saying is to limit the likelyhood of having to read posts with which you may disgree, you would rather restrict the ability of guests who visit this site to post without the requirement of registration?

Frankly, anyone who comes here saying cable is superior to DBS is just trolling and you guys jumped at the bait.

Next time, remember, don't feed the trolls


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

It was meant to be a sarcastic anticable post..I thought the whole concept was ridiculous...sorry


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

I think new features which makes cable more competitive is a good thing. The more people are tempted to become cable customers, the harder the dbs providers will have to work to keep us.


----------



## amit5roy5 (Mar 4, 2004)

Cable usually comes out with the new ideas, and when D* and E* realize that it is attracting more customers, they will lauch it, too.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

It seems like Philadelphia is some kind of multichannel provider war zone. For example, Comcast is suppressing their Philly sports channel from DISH by sending it via fiber feed which is a loophole to some law that states you have to share channels distributed via satellite. They also installed on demand and HDTV in that market earlier than other markets. For the longest time DISH Network had some kind of special pre-SuperDish that looked at 129 to access some Philly locals. (They phased it out though and put the channels on 61.5.)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

amit5roy5 said:


> Cable usually comes out with the new ideas, and when D* and E* realize that it is attracting more customers, they will lauch it, too.


Uh-uh! :nono:

I don't know what you're smoking in CA dude, but cable has been the one playing catch-up to DBS, which was first with the DVR, HD, sports & special event packages, out-of-market locals, distant locals and PPV. It was the threat (and reality) of losing (not loosing) millions of subs to DBS that woke up the cable industry.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Your all forgetting WHY DBS was created in the first place . So cable would have a rival . Cable thinks it can do as pleased .


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

I still get more channels on Cox Digital Cable than either DirecTV OR Dish Network offer, I get phone service cheaper than the incumbent phone company offers, and I get higher speed Internet than either DirecWay or Starband can ever do. I also have HD locals already and will have PVR and interactive video on demand very shortly. Cable has nearly infinitely more bandwidth than DBS ever can.

AND I need never worry about the dreaded No Line of Sight anywhere I move in Cox territory.

I may install Dish and care about the quality of work done during those installs by myself and my fellows, but that doesn't mean I think it's naturally better. I do it because it makes money. Like any other job.


----------

